# More Halloween Carols



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Screamingscarecrows earlier post has inspired me.

Let's see what folks can come up with for Halloween Carols.

Here's one sung to the tune of Walking in a Winter Wonderland


Haunting in a Winter Wonderland (A song for Northern Haunters)

Church bells ring, are you listening,
On the grave, snow is glistening
It's a creepy sight,
Ghosts rising tonight,
Haunting in a winter wonderland.

Gone away the Trick or Treaters,
Here to stay are the creatures
They’re moaning a song,
As they shamble along,
Haunting in a winter wonderland.

Later on, we'll conspire,
With the Witch by the fire
To face unafraid,
The zombies she’s made,
Haunting in a winter wonderland.

In a coffin there’s a skelly,
He’s was made nice and creepy
We'll have lots of fun, with skel-e-ton,
Haunting in a winter wonderland.

When it snows, it gets a chilling,
But the haunt, it is thrilling
We'll frolic and play, the Halloween way,
Haunting in a winter wonderland.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My first single would be 'Kmart trips (jingle bells)
and it would be released with a B-side of 'Punk kids nabbed my props' 

Dashing through K-mart
in a 3 wheel shopping cart
through the aisles we go
to get an early start

Blue light special ahead
gotta get over there
To get me some of those
things that make you scared


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excelent stuff guys!! - next to the tune of "Oh Christmas Tree"

Oh Haunted Tree, Oh Haunted Tree
Your twisted branches do disturb me
Oh Haunted Tree, Oh Haunted Tree
From your rotting face I must flee

Each year you bring to me such a fright
As you supernaturally roam the Halloween night!

Your boughs were green in summers so long ago
now your black heart is cold as winter's snow

Oh Haunted Tree, Oh Haunted Tree
Your twisted branches do disturb me
Oh Haunted Tree, Oh Haunted Tree
From your rotting face I must flee


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Or how about a Solstice carol for Dr. Who fans.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Here comes Halloween, here comes Halloween
Got to make some props
Zombies and gravstones made out of great foam
Don't have time to stop
Ghouls that moan, chewing on a bone
All is gory and right
So hang your Crank Ghost and say your prayers
Cause Halloween comes tonight


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

To the tune of Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire

Pumpkins glowing from an inner fire
Zombies nipping at your nose
Werewolf howls being heard from afar
And folks all dressed like ghosts and ghouls
Everybody knows some ghosties or some vampire
To help to give the season fright
Tots with their eyes wide in fright 
Will find it hard to sleep tonight
They know that Freddie’s on his way
He's left lots of gore and bodies on his way
And every mother's child is gonna cry
When they see that vampires really know how to fly
And so I'm offering this simple phrase
To ToTs from 1 to 92
Although you’ve been scared
Many times, many ways
Happy Halloween to you...


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

God rest ye buried gentlemen
It's in the ground you lay
Remember what behavior
Will scare all souls away
To bring us through the witching hour
When Haunters like to play
O tidings of terror and joy,
Terror and joy
O tidings of terror and joy,

For to their final resting place
These wretched souls were borne
And laid within a casket
Before the light of morn
The wind that blows between the graves
Makes all that live forlorn
O tidings of terror and joy,
Terror and joy
O tidings of terror and joy,


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good one, EA!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

*Psycho Night*

To Silent Night:

Psycho night,
Gorey night,
Nothing's calm,
All is fright,
'Round the casket of terror and fear,
Creepy goblins and skeletons near,
Zombies in foggy moonlight!
Zombies in foggy moonlight.

Psycho night,
Horror and fright,
Werewolves munch,
Vampires bite,
Cold and darkness send chills up your spine,
Pumpkin's smiling while bats hang on vines,
Nothing's resting in peace!
Nothing is resting in peace.

Psycho night, 
Mischief night,
Coffins creek,
Gargoyle's fright,
Some will shriek, some hold their breath,
Others run from the Angel of Death,
What fun to trick or treat!
What fun to trick or treat.

Happy Ghoultide!!!:xbones:


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Screamingscarecrows earlier post has inspired me.
> 
> Let's see what folks can come up with for Halloween Carols.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of last year's blizzard!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Feliz mortalidad
Feliz mortalidad
Feliz mortalidad
Te llevan a la tumba y enterrar

Feliz mortalidad
Feliz mortalidad
Feliz mortalidad
Te llevan a la tumba y enterrar


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

*The 12 days of Hallowe'en*

Twelve pumpkins smiling :jol:
Eleven bats a buzzing
Ten zombies marching :zombie:
Nine witches brewing
Eight vampire's sucking
Seven werewolve's stalking
Six goblin's lurking :voorhees:
Fiiiiive shrunken heads
Four corpses rotting :xbones:
Three bloody knives
Two casket's creaking :eekvil:
And a gargoyle in a dead tree 

Merry Ghoultide, one and all!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

What corpse is this, who, laid to rest,
On sexton's map is sleeping
Whom we shall greet, again we'll meet
While All Hallows Eve we are keeping

This, night of the Pumpkin King
The harvest done and minions sing
Haste, haste for it is come
This night the Festival Samhain


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

O come, all ye Skellies 
Decaying and necrotic, 
O come ye, 
O come ye to Haunt Forum

Come let us corpse you........


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Corpses so old
Corpses so old
Corpses so old
Everyone wishes for
Corpses so old
How do you measure
Their worth?
Just by the coffins
We want to unearth
Corpses so old
Corpses so old
Mean so much more
When I see
Corpses so old decorating
Every Haunters dream


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

It came out from her midnight fear
That glorious scream of old,
Though angel statues guard the gates
The graves are all so cold

Placed in the earth, remains of men,
Beneath the grass once green
Their graves in solemn stillness wait
To hear the angels sing.

Still through the moonlit skies they come
With raven wings unfurled
And still their raucous music floats
O'er all the weary world

Above its sad and lowly graves
They caw on hovering wing
And where the living are not found
The blessed angels sing


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Over the river
And through the woods,
Not on this night, my sweet!
For now's the time
To mischief make,
It's time for Trick or Treat!
Visions of sugarplums
And jolly old men?
I say that you are wrong!
It's pumpkins carved
And scarey yards
Where zombies bound along!
No cheery red faces
Or carroling kids,
The song is howling and screams!
It's witches and goblins
And little hearts throbbin',
And nothing's as real as it seems!
So, on past the tombstones
And coffins creaking,
In your costume you must be brave!
And once at the door,
"Trick or Treat?" you implore,
And I'll give you the goodies you crave!
 :cheesykin: :lolkin: :kisskin: :tonguekin: :coolkin:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sung to the tune of "Oh Christmas Tree"

Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
You have such pointy teeth
Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
I have a garlic wreath

You are a creature of the night
You know to sparkle, is not right 

Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
You have such pointy teeth
Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
I have a garlic wreath

Bats don't belong on Christmas Eve.
The snowballs make you dodge and weave.

Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
You have such pointy teeth
Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
I have a garlic wreath

We're not your friends, we are your prey
You sleep in shadows in the day

Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
You have such pointy teeth
Oh Dracula, Oh Dracula
I have a garlic wreath


----------

